# (H) Deathless Echsenkessel - Recruitment



## Lasondo (27. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits, 

die PVE Orientierte Hordengilde „Deathless“ auf dem Server Echsenkessel, ist wieder auf der Suche nach Verstärkung. 



*Hier einige kurze Daten über uns: * 

* Gründung = 14.05.2009 
* Homepage = http://deathless-echsenkessel.com/portal 



*Erfolge: * 

Naxxramas (10) | clear 
Naxxramas (25) | clear 

Obsidiansanktum (10) | clear + 3 Adds 
Obsidiansanktum (25) | clear 

Archavons Kammer (10) | clear 

Ulduar (10) | (12/14) Leviathan, Klingenschuppe, Ignis, XT, Der Rat des Eisens, Kologarn, Auriya, Thorim, Hodir, Freya, Mimiron, General Vezax 

Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers (10) | clear 
Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers (25) | (4/5) Nordend Bestien, Lord Jaraxxus, Fraktions-Champions, Valky Zwillinge, Anub'arak 

Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers (10) | (2/5) Nordend Bestien, Lord Jaraxxus 

Onyxia (10) | clear 
Onyxia (25) | clear 

Eiskronenzitadelle (10) | (8/12) Lord Marrowgar, Lady Todeswisper, Luftschlacht, Todesbringer Saurfang, Fauldarm, Modermine, Professor Seuchenmord, Valithria Traumwandler 
Eiskronenzitadelle (25) | (4/12) Lord Marrowgar, Lady Todeswisper, Luftschlacht, Todesbringer Saurfang 



*Was wir bieten: * 

* TS³ Server 
* Eigene Homepage 
* Gildenbank (4 Fächer) 
* Feste Raidtage = Dienstag, Mittwoch + Donnerstag (19.30 - 23.00 Uhr) 
* freundlicher + sachliger Umgang miteinander 
* Gildenbündnis mit "U are in Target" für die 25er Raids 
* faire Lootverteilung ohne DKP 



*Unsere Erwartungen an euch: * 

* Regelmäßige Onlinezeiten 
* EQ-Stand sollte ICC ready sein (GS = 5100 oder mehr) 
* funktionierendes Headset 
* keine ständigen DC’s 
* nicht ständiges AFK gehen im Raid 
* mindest Alter 18 (ab und an kommt auch mal ein nicht Jugendfreier Witz im TS) 



*Wir suchen: * 

* 1-2 Hexenmeister 
* 1-2 Priester | Shadow + Holy 
* 1 Magier 
* 1 Schurke 
* 2 Schamanen | Ele + Resto 
* 1-2 Paladine | Holy + Prot 
* 1 Druide | Bär 



*Kurz über uns: * 

Kurz nach der Gründung ging es für die Gilde stetig voran. Kolloseum konnte nach nur kurzer Zeit gecleart werden. ICC konnten ebenso die ersten Bosse schnell gelegt werden. 

Da in letzter Zeit viele Raidaktive Member eine WoW-Pause eingelegt hatten, konnte der Raidprogress in den letzten Wochen (Monaten) nicht voran getrieben werden. 

Aus diesem Grund suchen wir wieder Verstärkungen für uns. 

Falls Ihr Fragen haben solltet, stehen euch Fumar und ich (Lasondo) gerne in Game zur Verfügung. 

Bis dahin, haut rein und wir sehen uns. 



LG 
Die Gildenleitung


----------



## Lasondo (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

wir sind wieder da!

 


Facebook
Homepage
 

Melde euch - "WIR FREUEN UNS!"


----------

